# battery connectors



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

hello. I was out messing around with my rc18t today an im running a castle creations sidewinder micro with a 8000kv motor. Im using the stock 7.2v 1100mah battery. Well anyways while i was driving it seemed to lag when i gave it throtlle for a few feet then it kicked in an also when i got done i went to disconnect the battery an i noticed it melted the plugs an i was using rs4 micro plugs. I was just wondering how can i fix the lag an wat r sum good battery connectors i can use.


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

NoMercyRC said:


> hello. I was out messing around with my rc18t today an im running a castle creations sidewinder micro with a 8000kv motor. Im using the stock 7.2v 1100mah battery. Well anyways while i was driving it seemed to lag when i gave it throtlle for a few feet then it kicked in an also when i got done i went to disconnect the battery an i noticed it melted the plugs an i was using rs4 micro plugs. I was just wondering how can i fix the lag an wat r sum good battery connectors i can use.


Deans are abiut the best.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Correction : Deans are the most popular.

Power pole connectors are the Best and will
carry far more current with less resistance.
These are a little more difficult to solder and 
most RC racers don't have that ability :thumbsup:


----------



## samgkd (Dec 30, 2003)

*Deans*

Correction

If you consider:

Ease of use.
Cost.
Availability.
Widely used.
Deans are best.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

NCFRC said:


> Correction : Deans are the most popular.
> 
> Power pole connectors are the Best and will
> carry far more current with less resistance.
> ...


Having used Powerpole connectors almost exclusively for about the first 14 years of my 17 year span of R/C racing I'd have to disagree with you. About 3 years ago I started using Deans after having connection problems with the Powerpoles I had been using and I won't go back. It takes a bit to get used to soldering Deans but they are much more reliable in the grand scheme of the hobby. I have had zero problems with them and I fail to see how the smaller size of the Powerpoles could be capable of handling any more current than the Deans plugs.  I mean there HAS to be something to all the manufacturers offering batteries with Deans plugs when Powerpoles are also so widely available?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

By the power poles you guys mean the black and red connectors 
If you so They are not the best if you go by resistance 
If that is your standard to measure than Deans aren't either 
If memory serves there was astro flight that had Zero loss connectors that where black and where like $12 a pair that had less resistance than the length of wire it replaced 


They also have a chart listing the following resistance figures:
Here is some info 

Tamiya Type: 0.0033 ohm
Deans Ultra: 0.0009 ohm
Anderson PP: 0.0010 ohm
Astro Flight: 0.0011 ohm


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Um...Casey...look at your chart there again and then tell us about the Deans not being the best.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

That charts is missing the Astro Zero loss connectors on it I haven't found the info on that one yet It is different than there standard Astro connector that is listed in the chart 
It was in Feb of 2002 I believe that RC Car action did the review of all the connectors.
I am still looking right now Hope to find the info soon


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

All you guys talking about PowerPoles and Deans appear to be overlooking something important in the original post: He wants these for an RC18T.

I'm still a user of PowerPoles but I wouldn't recommend them for an RC18T. Or even the full size Deans. Nor would I recommend the 100 amp capable (and $14 a set) Astro-Flight connectors. I use the 4 pin Mini-Deans ($1.79) for my 1/18th scales and that is what I would recommend for this case: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDKA7&P=7


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have used the full size deans on my 18th's since the Mini t came out 
I have a version of the deans that have the XT on them and grips for easier disconnects and I sell them for $1.75 a pair with 10 pair free shipping and that can be any combination of male or females 
Power poles are to big for 18th IMHO but the deans are just about the right size


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

NoMercyRC said:


> hello. I was out messing around with my rc18t today an im running a castle creations sidewinder micro with a 8000kv motor. Im using the stock 7.2v 1100mah battery. Well anyways while i was driving it seemed to lag when i gave it throtlle for a few feet then it kicked in an also when i got done i went to disconnect the battery an i noticed it melted the plugs an i was using rs4 micro plugs. I was just wondering how can i fix the lag an wat r sum good battery connectors i can use.


You still got the RS4 I am interested in it


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

Promatchracer said:


> You still got the RS4 I am interested in it


no i never had a rs4 i just bought the wire connecters so i could still use the stock battery but my idea didnt work so good cus it melted the connectors. But my buddy has an rs4 that he doesnt use anymore ill see if he wants to sell it an ill let you no.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Whats your buddies name


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

Promatchracer said:


> You still got the RS4 I am interested in it


no i never had a rs4 i just bought the wire connecters so i could still use the stock battery but my idea didnt work so good cus it melted the connectors. But my buddy has an rs4 that he doesnt use anymore ill see if he wants to sell it an ill let you no.


----------

